# Looking for a good schooling Hunter/Jumper show in GA?



## Ashley at Rivermont (Aug 18, 2011)

I just wanted to let everyone know that my farm host quality, schooling hunter jumper horse shows monthly in NW GA. We have top quality judges that are names you'll see judging local and rated shows, great prizes, friendly people, and best of all LOW COST! We have fabulous footing at Rivermont, and a "real bathroom".  

Our next show is September 17th with Susan Bowen judging. (Susan is the Assistant Manager at the Dover Saddlery in Alpharetta, GA)

Please see our website at Welcome to Rivermont for more info!

Thanks!


----------

